# Alternative to Uncle Seiko fitted waffle strap for SKX



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I couldn't find anything, so maybe someone knows... I'm trying to find alternative to my US fitted waffle strap for SKX007. To be more precise: want the same look and fitment, but softer material. 
I really like how this strap fits and looks on SKX, but I have two major issues with it:
1) It's very stif. Stiffer then Casio's resin straps. I've formed it to my wrist using proven procedure: mug/glass, hot water, cold water etc. You all know how it works. It's still uncomfortable.
2) Distance between holes is to big. I'm right between holes. Either is too tight or too loose. Wearing it loose, of course.
So, is there any other manufacturer that makes such strap using softer rubber? At least that, if smaller distance between holes isn't possible.
Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not sure if there are other brands making a curved end waffle for the skx. Plain style is easy; Crafterblue, Monsterstraps, etc. Try asking around on seiko mod pages on FB and Insta.
Regarding your current waffle. There is a 'version 2' which uses a softer rubber. I have the US V1 curved waffle for my skx and I've handled a v2. It was far softer and compliant. Worth a try perhaps? Message US and explain your problem, he's good to deal with.
As for fit, most waffles have the same large gaps between pin holes. A lot of people (me included) place an extra hole inbetween, on the ridge when looking at the underside of the strap.
Hope this helps.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> I'm not sure if there are other brands making a curved end waffle for the skx. Plain style is easy; Crafterblue, Monsterstraps, etc. Try asking around on seiko mod pages on FB and Insta.
> Regarding your current waffle. There is a 'version 2' which uses a softer rubber. I have the US V1 curved waffle for my skx and I've handled a v2. It was far softer and compliant. Worth a try perhaps? Message US and explain your problem, he's good to deal with.
> As for fit, most waffles have the same large gaps between pin holes. A lot of people (me included) place an extra hole inbetween, on the ridge when looking at the underside of the strap.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for your response. I bought mine couple of months ago, and I thought it's V2. But as I have understood later, V2 was only regular waffle straps, not this with fitted curved ends. I'll try to contact Larry and ask him. Maybe he will/has made some changes.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tnathantaylor (Jan 4, 2011)

This is great info - I’m looking for a strap like this for one of my SKX’s. Cheers


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15720418


If it's V2 and so stiff, how stiff was V1? I've tried US flat vent and I have Bonetto Cinturini 284, and it's not comparable at all. US fitted strap is very, very stiff, unlike US flat vent and BC. Too bad as I like it's look and fitment very much. I've sent an email to Larry and will see what he will say.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I just got answer from Larry. Apparently, I got V1 version and he will send me new strap for free. Larry is really a great guy! I can highly recommend doing business with him!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Just received new fitted waffle strap from Larry. Indeed, I got V1 first time. This V2 version is much softer. I can highly recommend it if you want that 'fitted, integrated' look. Cudos to Larry for great customer service!


----------



## Time2watchout (7 mo ago)

Not to old of a thread… figured I’d ask

Still happy with the V2 strap from Uncle Seiko?


----------

